# Piranah pics



## usrdave (Sep 23, 2003)

Here are the pics...

http://www.piranhaclub.co.uk/images/member.../pics/pics.html

He's 6" nose to tail - any thoughts?

Dave


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

moved to piranha id.
Looks like a s. altuvi (sp) or another form of compresses.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

> Looks like a s. altuvi (sp) or another form of compresses


i would say some form of compresses too


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

look around on OPEFE, it's a great help.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

sorry double post


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

appears similar to S. compressus.


----------

